# my rabbit is in gi stasis.



## enfield (Oct 16, 2011)

I gave him some simethicone alread (20mg), though it probably wasn't from the best source (flavored strips, not plain tablets). 


I have some metacam (pain medication http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meloxicam) that the vet gave me to give to him last time, but it's 2.5 months expired. He is most probably in pain and such, should I give him that or no? (I'm planning to take him to the vet later today, assuming things don't resolve).


Btw, this is not the first time - maybe the 5th or 6th in his 9 years of life. He's a Holland lop though, which I think I read are prone to gi stasis.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't given Metacam for gi stasis (but for other things when needed) but I justed wanted to throw out there to try LOTS and LOTS of greens/veggies if you haven't. That usually has resolved the issue with my bunnies ( and when it hasn't, simethicone has)


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 16, 2011)

Push the hay and water. Get lots of fiber in him. Canned pumpkin will help as well as it has lots of fiber in it. Pineapple juice, freshly squeezed from a pineapple, will also help. Gas meds might help, simethicone, every hour for 3 hours, 3 doses. You already gave the first one, you have two more doses to give. One at 1:30pm and the other at 2:30pm. I hope this helps.


----------



## enfield (Oct 16, 2011)

aww thanks for the helpful replies .

It appears the simethicone is working - he's moving around now, and started nibbling things. 

okay, canned pumpkin sounds like an easy thing to keep on hand. I will pick up a can for the future.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 16, 2011)

2.5 months isnt too expired. Drugs tend to loose how effective they are as they age, not necessarily go bad.
Canned pumpkin is excellent. If it was in my cabinet, I would still use it.

Pineapple juice, 100%, you can purchase it in a container as well, the acidity in it will help break apart hairballs and other gunk forming in their guts because nothings moving.

Hairball remedy, malt flavour. Just your normal stuff from the cat section of your pet store. I dont think bunnys will appreciate tuna flavour.... This can be given on a regular basis as preventative therapy. Once or twice a week or as you feel like it. My guys love the taste and I just put a strip on the edge of their bowl.

Cilantro, great anti gas herb also helps purify the blood, healthy healthy healthy stuff. Id recomend feeding this daily, its like crack for bunnys, they love it.

After metacam is given (and has had time to kick in) you can massage his belly a bit.
Critical care is another great thing to keep on hand if you dont already have it. If your bun is only eating so/so you can wet some veggies he is eating, and sprinkle some on there for an extra calorie boost. And if he stops eating all together, you have some on hand to syringe feed.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 16, 2011)

Good advice.  

>>> Hairball remedy, malt flavour. Just your normal stuff from the cat section of your pet store. I dont think bunnys will appreciate tuna flavour.... This can be given on a regular basis as preventative therapy. Once or twice a week or as you feel like it. My guys love the taste and I just put a strip on the edge of their bowl.<<<

Actually with rabbits the petroleum-based stuff won't let the mass get hydrated, so a light vegetable-based oil, esp. extra-virgin olive oil, is actually a better bet.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## enfield (Oct 16, 2011)

well I'm holding off on the metacam for now, seeing as he seems to be doing better. Just going to give the follow-up doses of simethicone.



> Actually with rabbits the petroleum-based stuff won't let the mass get hydrated, so a light vegetable-based oil, esp. extra-virgin olive oil, is actually a better bet.



Wow olive oil prevents hairballs? that is so interesting. 



> Cilantro, great anti gas herb also helps purify the blood, healthy healthy healthy stuff. Id recomend feeding this daily, its like crack for bunnys, they love it.



Cilantro is one of his primary vegetables. It is indeed healthy, healthy stuff .


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 16, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Actually with rabbits the petroleum-based stuff won't let the mass get hydrated, so a light vegetable-based oil, esp. extra-virgin olive oil, is actually a better bet.


I've got 4 or 5 different hariball remedies floating around the basement between the buns and the cats, not a single one is petroleum based. 
Lecithin seems to be the active ingredient in them. Which is a natural substance. Other then the usual "Keep out of reach of children" I'm not really seeing anything bad in them. (and now I'm being followed by a bunch of cats hoping for a treat)

There are some that use Mineral Oil "Most often, mineral oil is a liquid by-product of the distillation of petroleum to produce gasoline and other petroleum-based products from crude oil" (Wikipedia)In reality itsa byproduct of a byproduct not actually petroleum, and some of its benefits actually include the fact that it doesnt easily get absorbed which helps more with the lubrication process rather then it going through the body system. It is balanced out properly in mineral oil based hairball remedies. Its just enough to help move things along. Mineral oil is in soooooo many things around us every day. Maybe stick to these ones for prevention rather then therapy use?

You just need to be careful about which one you get, look at your ingredients 

It really is a good prevention and a great treat.
And the big thing the vets Ive spoken too say for blockages "Pineapple Juice and Laxatone" (like a broken record) 

But it never hurts to give the pineapple juice first and/or force feed to hydrate the yuckies inside, then give some hairball remedy to lube it up so it passes.

(or there this stuff??? Vets Best? not sure how to get the tabs into the buns very easily which is why the malt goo is so easy)


----------



## MagPie (Oct 16, 2011)

*enfield wrote: *


> Wow olive oil prevents hairballs? that is so interesting.






Yes and if I remember correctly you can give it to cats for the same reason.

Anyway glad to hear bunny is doing well.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 16, 2011)

When my bunnies had GI problems I'd give canned pumpkin or fresh pineapple juice as others have suggested. It always helped them out. I even had a bunny eat the entire rubber part of one of those ice-shoe gripper things (my dad would use their cages as a storage rack) and after giving her lots of fresh pineapple and greens she passed it with no problems. Good luck!


----------

